# "net/ekiga3" not compiling!



## sramaswamy (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 running Gnome 2.28.2_2. I'm getting the following error when compiling ekiga3 from the ports.


```
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/ptlib26/work/ptlib-2.6.5/plugins/vidinput_v4l2'
[CC] vidinput_v4l2.cxx
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:123: error: '__u32' does not name a type
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:145: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx: In member function 'virtual PBoolean PVideoInputDevice_V4L2::SetVideoFormat(PVideoDevice::VideoFormat)':
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:351: error: '__u32' does not name a type
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:356: error: too many initializers for 'const PVideoInputDevice_V4L2::SetVideoFormat(PVideoDevice::VideoFormat)::<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:356: error: too many initializers for 'const PVideoInputDevice_V4L2::SetVideoFormat(PVideoDevice::VideoFormat)::<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:356: error: too many initializers for 'const PVideoInputDevice_V4L2::SetVideoFormat(PVideoDevice::VideoFormat)::<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:356: error: invalid conversion from 'long long unsigned int' to 'const char*'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:356: error: invalid conversion from 'long long unsigned int' to 'const char*'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:356: error: invalid conversion from 'long long unsigned int' to 'const char*'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:359: error: 'const struct PVideoInputDevice_V4L2::SetVideoFormat(PVideoDevice::VideoFormat)::<anonymous>' has no member named 'code'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx: In member function 'virtual PBoolean PVideoInputDevice_V4L2::SetColourFormat(const PString&)':
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:460: error: 'struct<anonymous>' has no member named 'code'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:475: error: 'struct<anonymous>' has no member named 'code'
gmake[3]: *** [/usr/ports/devel/ptlib26/work/ptlib-2.6.5/lib_FreeBSD_x86/device/videoinput/v4l2_pwplugin.so] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/ptlib26/work/ptlib-2.6.5/plugins/vidinput_v4l2'
gmake[2]: *** [optshared] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/ptlib26/work/ptlib-2.6.5/plugins/vidinput_v4l2'
gmake[1]: *** [optshared] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/ptlib26/work/ptlib-2.6.5/plugins'
gmake: *** [optshared] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/ptlib26.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/ptlib26.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/opal3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/opal3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/ekiga3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/ekiga3.
```

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 26, 2010)

The problem starts in /usr/ports/devel/ptlib26, and it's apparently related to this port option:


```
[ ] V4L       Use Video4Linux
```

which is not selected by default. Run 'make config' in that port, and deselect that option (assuming that it is selected now and that v4l is indeed Video4Linux in this context).


----------



## sramaswamy (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you for the reply. I'm sorry for not mentioning that I had compiled the ports with *only* the default options. And V4L is *not* selected. However BSDVIDEO *is* selected and I need video now that we have Cuse4BSD in the tree and the related ports now updated. Hope this is not the problem.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 26, 2010)

I tried to make the port, just to check, and got the exact same error.

I think I may have found the cause in the port's Makefile, though:


```
[B].if defined(WITH_V4L)[/B]
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=[B]--enable-v4l --enable-v4l2[/B]
CONFIGURE_ENV+= CPPFLAGS="-I${LOCALBASE}/include ${CPPFLAGS}" \
                LDFLAGS="-L${LOCALBASE}/lib ${LDFLAGS}"
PLIST_SUB+=     V4L=""
BUILD_DEPENDS+= ${LOCALBASE}/include/linux/videodev.h:${PORTSDIR}/multimedia/v4l_compat
LIB_DEPENDS+=   v4l1.0:${PORTSDIR}/multimedia/libv4l
WITH_VIDEO=1
[B].else[/B]
[B]CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--disable-v4l[/B]
PLIST_SUB+=     V4L="@comment "
.endif
```

As you can see, only *v4l* is specifically disabled, whereas the error occurs with *v4l2*, which is *not* specifically disabled.

After changing the line


```
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--disable-v4l
```

to


```
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--disable-v4l --disable-v4l2
```

the port built fine. Whether it actually works I don't know, because I don't need it


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 26, 2010)

I contacted the devel/ptlib26 port maintainer about this to see if a patch is the solution.


----------



## sramaswamy (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi DutchDaemon, Thank you very much especially for your *promptness*. And another thank you for teaching me to look into the Makefile before making a post here  The problem is solved.


----------



## melifaro (Mar 27, 2010)

> I contacted the devel/ptlib26 port maintainer about this to see if a patch is the solution.


Thanks for notifying, I'll try to update ptlib && opal to latest stable version in several days


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## xl12 (Mar 28, 2010)

I've got a similar error -- I've modified the makefile already but still receive this.

Any suggestions?


```
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/plugins/vidinput_v4l'
mkdir -p ../pwlib/device/videoinput
c++ -O1 -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -O1 -I/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/include -I/usr/local/include  -D_REENTRANT -pthread -fno-exceptions  
-O1 -I/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/include -I/usr/local/include -Wall  -g -D_DEBUG -I/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0
/include \
         -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib 
-L/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/lib -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib  -L/usr/ports
/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/lib -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib  -L/usr/ports/devel/pwlib
/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/lib -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib  -L/usr/ports/devel/pwlib
/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/lib -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib  -L/usr/ports/devel/pwlib
/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/lib \
         \
        -I. -shared vidinput_v4l.cxx -o ../pwlib/device/videoinput/v4l_pwplugin.so
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/plugins/vidinput_v4l'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/plugins/vidinput_v4l2'
mkdir -p ../pwlib/device/videoinput
c++ -O1 -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -O1 -I/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/include -I/usr/local/include  -D_REENTRANT -pthread -fno-exceptions  
-O1 -I/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/include -I/usr/local/include -Wall  -g -D_DEBUG -I/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0
/include \
         -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib 
-L/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/lib -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib  -L/usr/ports
/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/lib -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib  -L/usr/ports/devel/pwlib
/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/lib -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib  -L/usr/ports/devel/pwlib
/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/lib -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib  -L/usr/ports/devel/pwlib
/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/lib \
        vidinput_names.cxx \
        -I. -shared vidinput_v4l2.cxx -o ../pwlib/device/videoinput/v4l2_pwplugin.so
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:214: error: '__u32' does not name a type
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:236: error: too many initializers for '<anonymous struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx: In member function 'virtual BOOL PVideoInputDevice_V4L2::SetVideoFormat(PVideoDevice::VideoFormat)':
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:431: error: '__u32' does not name a type
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:436: error: too many initializers for 'const PVideoInputDevice_V4L2::SetVideoFormat(PVideoDevice::VideoFormat)::<anonymous 
struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:436: error: too many initializers for 'const PVideoInputDevice_V4L2::SetVideoFormat(PVideoDevice::VideoFormat)::<anonymous 
struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:436: error: too many initializers for 'const PVideoInputDevice_V4L2::SetVideoFormat(PVideoDevice::VideoFormat)::<anonymous 
struct>'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:436: error: invalid conversion from 'long long unsigned int' to 'const char*'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:436: error: invalid conversion from 'long long unsigned int' to 'const char*'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:436: error: invalid conversion from 'long long unsigned int' to 'const char*'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:439: error: 'const struct PVideoInputDevice_V4L2::SetVideoFormat(PVideoDevice::VideoFormat)::<anonymous>' has no member 
named 'code'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx: In member function 'virtual BOOL PVideoInputDevice_V4L2::SetColourFormat(const PString&)':
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:540: error: 'struct<anonymous>' has no member named 'code'
vidinput_v4l2.cxx:555: error: 'struct<anonymous>' has no member named 'code'
gmake[4]: *** [../pwlib/device/videoinput/v4l2_pwplugin.so] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/plugins/vidinput_v4l2'
gmake[3]: *** [debug] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/plugins'
gmake[2]: *** [debug] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0'
gmake[1]: *** [libs] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0'
gmake: *** [debuglibs] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pwlib.
```


----------



## ghenki (Mar 28, 2010)

*maybe this is a solution ?*

Hi !

I submitted a PR about this, but at the moment  it has been marked as closed. Could anyone please take a look at it and see if the suggested solution works ?? And if it's the case... should the maintainer take a look at it ?


Here's the link

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=145076

Thanks


----------



## xl12 (Mar 28, 2010)

Folks,

Also a heads-up that this is blocking the build of x11/gnome2.


----------

